# GlobeCast World TV has updated their website



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Just saw this yesterday....I think it's been done in the last few days:

http://www.globecastworldtv.com/


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Request to moderators for EDIT:

Thread title should be GlobeCast not Globesat.

Globesat communications is a completely unrelated satellite company based in Cyprus. Don't want to confuse posters.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for pointing that out. Fixed.

Am I the only person who prefers World TV's old site? IMHO, the new one is tinier and makes it harder to see the channel you're looking for. OTOH, it may have been inevitable as World TV's roster kept growing. And being able to download its channel chart is very nice.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't splell that ealry in teh mroning.


----------

